

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #17 – 7th of November, 2012 - ekianjo
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/10/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9tokyo-meetup-17%E5%9B%9E%E9%96%8B%E5%82%AC2012%E5%B9%B411%E6%9C%887%E6%97%A5/

======
jason_tko
Don't forget to check out HN Kansai as well for other HN events in Japan:
<http://hnkansai.org/>

~~~
ekianjo
Thanks for mentioning it - HN Kansai co-organizer here. We had our last event
last friday and you can find our presentations online here (one on the
Raspberry Pi, one on an upcoming app "ContextPower", and one from Sacha Greif
on "Side Projects"):
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPbAAnPEAdq6bgpvuarNAg...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPbAAnPEAdq6bgpvuarNAgUzrjHrEDlzK)

------
jason_tko
This time we're at a new venue - the event space at Super Deluxe in Roppongi.

It is actually a huge space, so it should be very conducive to meeting people
and having a chat.

Here's a couple of images: [http://www.shift.jp.org/guide/wp-
content/uploads/2008/09/sup...](http://www.shift.jp.org/guide/wp-
content/uploads/2008/09/superdeluxe.jpg)
<http://kualauk.coron.jp/blog/img/2286.jpg>

Hope to see you there!

~~~
diasks2
Yes, I think Super Deluxe is a good place for an event like this. Last year I
went to the Mobile Monday App Exhibition [1] there and it was a nice open
space that allowed people to move around and mingle.

[1] [http://momoto.doorkeeper.jp/events/257-momo-tokyo-
sept-12-ap...](http://momoto.doorkeeper.jp/events/257-momo-tokyo-sept-12-app-
exhibition)

------
deerpig
I would be interested in organizing a meetup in Phnom Penh. For no other
reason than to see how many people here read HN? Is there someone I need to
talk to before organizing the event?

------
gkanai
I'm interested but can't commit until next week. I assume you will allow walk-
ins if you're not full?

~~~
jason_tko
Yes, but it'd be great if you could register on Doorkeeper as soon as it's
confirmed you're coming to help us keep track.

